# Happy Birthday Olivier!!!!!



## DDT

Au gentleman du forum FR

*Bon Anniversaire !!!​*
Dan
---------
voila: parce que j'aime bien me croire important je modife ce poste 

Joyeux Anniversaire à messieur le gentleman du forum 

ben


----------



## cuchuflete

Bon Anniversaire Olivier!

 
Come to Maine for a lobster dinner to celebrate your birthday.


Un saludo,
Cuchu​


----------



## Sev

*Joyeux anniversaire  Olivier    !​*Je descendrais bien à Toulouse te le souhaiter, St Sernin et la rue Parga me manquent ! <sigh>


----------



## Lancel0t

Happy Birthday Olivier!!!


----------



## OlivierG

Thank you very much!
If you come in the neighbourhood of Toulouse, please tell me, I'll be glad to show you my city (even if Sev seems to know it quite well)

Hey, Dan/Ben, for a more realistic picture of me, please view this one
(you forgot my legendary moustache)


----------



## cuchuflete

Olivier,

The legendary moustache?  Is this you in two or three decades?

Monsieur Moustache


----------



## lauranazario

Erm, um.... is "better late than never" acceptable at this point???? 

Salut Olivier! 

Laura N


----------



## Jana337

Happy birthday! 

Jana


----------



## timpeac

Have a good one Olivier!

Tim.


----------



## ILT

How could I be late to Olivier's birthday????

However, I cannot let the day go by without wishing you the best!!!

*CONGRATULATIONS*​


----------



## la grive solitaire

JOYEUX ANNIVERSAIRE, OLIVIER!!!​


----------



## zebedee

OlivierG said:
			
		

> Thank you very much!
> If you come in the neighbourhood of Toulouse, please tell me, I'll be glad to show you my city (even if Sev seems to know it quite well)
> 
> Hey, Dan/Ben, for a more realistic picture of me, please view this one
> (you forgot my legendary moustache)


 
Great photo, Olivier.

Hope you had a fantastic birthday celebration in La Domaine with your mate Meaulnes.


----------



## Agnès E.

Comment ? Un anniversaire pendant mes vacances ?
Que je suis déçue, j'ai raté la fête...
Mais comme je suis bonne fille, j'entre dans la danse
Quitte à ne manger que les miettes.
J'apporte ma part : chocolat et olives de Provence
Et... mais où avais-je donc la tête ?

J'en oubliais de te souhaiter un joyeux anniversaire !​


----------



## ILT

Ooops, late again!!!!

Will you forgive me Olivier???  I wish you had a great birthday, full of nice things


----------



## LV4-26

Mieux vaut tard que jamais.... 

Bon anniversaire + 2 jours!!!


----------

